# Posture / Body language



## Troopermk2 (Aug 13, 2017)

Do you guys have any pictures of what certain stances and postures mean? i know of the classic threat posture and having limbs tucked in closely to the body could indicate stress.
Cheers!


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 13, 2017)

For arboreals and fossorials, front legs out of hide mean hunting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 13, 2017)

Some Xenesthis will aim their bum up in the air, this is also a threat posture. It means "Try me mate, I'll phookin' hair the shite out of ye."

Reactions: Funny 10 | Love 1


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 13, 2017)

Fear - Acanthoscurria geniculata female.



Feed me - Davus pentaloris female.



Don't even THINK about touching my water dish - Grammostola porteri female.



Go away and leave me alone - Thrixopelma ockerti female.



Post-moult stretch - Brachypelma albiceps female.


Fairly relaxed and okay with me taking their photo - Grammostola pulchripes female.



Just about to bolt - Eupalaestrus campestratus female.



Abdomen in the air - perpendicular to the carapace a warning of impending urticating hair release if I touch her water dish (although I have yet to have a Grammostola pulchra ever kick hair at me, it is common for this species to hold their abdomens up like that) - Grammostola pulchra female.



What have I told you about leaving my water dish alone? - Brachypelma verdezi female.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 5 | Love 2 | Award 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 24 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 13, 2017)

HUG ME!!!  I don't feel loved.

Reactions: Funny 11 | Love 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 13, 2017)

This means "om nom nom nom" but to be fair, most everything means "om nom nom nom" to A. geniculatas.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Jones0911 (Aug 13, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> HUG ME!!!  I don't feel loved.
> View attachment 248916



Gorgeous T, what is this???


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 13, 2017)

Jones0911 said:


> Gorgeous T, what is this???


the underside of a Monocentrophus balfouri


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 13, 2017)

Yeah a lot of people don't realize that M. balfouri can look very blonde/black at times. I think they're stunning both ways. I love that cream color, phew.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JoshDM020 (Aug 13, 2017)

A. avicularia



__ JoshDM020
__ May 25, 2017



						Two hours after finishing his second cricket in two days. Back in hunting stance and ready for...
					



Avicularia avicularia. Hunting. 
Aka: being lazy until the tongs get close. 
REALLY need new pics of this girl...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Aug 13, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> the underside of a Monocentrophus balfouri


Juvenile?


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 14, 2017)

Jones0911 said:


> Juvenile?


3" juvenile male

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ChaelP (Aug 14, 2017)

Uhm i just wanna know if this is a stress stance?


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 14, 2017)

ChaelP said:


> Uhm i just wanna know if this is a stress stance?


No, a stress stance will have all the front legs up over the carapace covering the eyes.


----------



## Andrea82 (Aug 14, 2017)

I don't have a pic of it, but maybe someone else does...the pose of an Avic/Caribena/Ybyrapora species right before they jump might be useful to show in this thread. You know, the way they stretch those front legs up and down, sizing the distance? Jumping spiders do the same...


----------



## Leila (Aug 14, 2017)

@petkokc has an example of that posture in one of his videos, @Andrea82. An H. mac juvie jumps off its enclosure during a rehouse. I forget the name of said video...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Troopermk2 (Aug 14, 2017)

VanessaS said:


> Fear - Acanthoscurria geniculata female.
> View attachment 248860
> 
> 
> ...






These are all really amazing photos!, i will definitely be saving a copy a few of these, really really cool photos, so clear.....also maybe you should stop trying to steal the poor little things water dishes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 14, 2017)

Troopermk2 said:


> also maybe you should stop trying to steal the poor little things water dishes


My Brachypelma verdezi girl has always been a bit of a firecracker, so I have gotten into the habit of feeding her before trying to mess with anything in her enclosure.
The other day I gave her a nice, big, cricket that she promptly retreated into her hide/burrow with. I thought I was safe to change her water dish, because her abdomen was facing the hide opening. Before I could say WTF! - she had launched herself out of her burrow and slapped the water dish right out of my tongs - all without dropping her cricket lunch. Then, she quickly retreated back to her burrow.  It was funny when she was a little girl - now she is pretty close to the 5" mark and it's not so funny anymore.  :wideyed:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 14, 2017)

Troopermk2 said:


> Do you guys have any pictures of what certain stances and postures mean?


feed me (_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_)












Squirt (♀ Psalmopoeus cambridgei 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 17, 2017
__
cambridgei
female
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						She molted on or about June 1 (16 days ago).
					




feed me (_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_)












Crouching Tiger, Hidden Cricket (♂ Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 2.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 28, 2017
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula
juvenile
juvenile male
male
muffet




						Muffet, my 2.75" male Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, in hunting mode.
					




feed me (_Avicularia avicularia_)












Avicularia avicularia (Twinkle Toes)



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 19, 2017
__ 4
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
female
mature female
pinktoe tarantula
twinkle toes




						Mature female
					




Ermahgerd, water! (_Avicularia avicularia_)












Three Toes to the Wind (Avicularia avicularia)



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 8, 2017
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
drinking
female
mature female
pinktoe tarantula
twinkle toes




						Twinkle Toes, my elderly female Avicularia avicularia, taking a long drink.
					




Are you threatening me?! (_Dolichothele diamantinensis_)












Dolichothele diamantinensis Threat Pose (♂ 2.25")



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 6, 2017
__
brazilian blue dwarf tarantula
brazilian blue tarantula
diamantinensis
dolichothele
dolichothele diamantinensis
juvenile male
male
oligoxystre diamantinensis
threat
wallflower




						"It's more afraid of you than you are of it."  (He made this threat pose when I nudged his...
					




Knock it off! (_Grammostola pulchra_)












Are You Threatening Me? (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 21, 2017
__ 2
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra
threat




						Bulldozer trying to look scary
					




Eek! (_Grammostola pulchra_)












Eek, a Spider! (♀ Grammostola pulchra)



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 31, 2017
__ 2
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra







Hi! (_Grammostola pulchra_)












Tarantula Jail (Grammostola pulchra)



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 28, 2017
__ 1
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						HUSBAND: Go look at Dozer through the top of her cage.

[I look through the top opening but...

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## jsivertson (Aug 26, 2017)

My curly hair has been squished up like this for a couple weeks now, hasn't eaten in three weeks either. She has plenty of water and it's about 80 degrees in here. I think something is wrong but I don't know what... any advice is welcome!


----------



## Andrea82 (Aug 27, 2017)

jsivertson said:


> My curly hair has been squished up like this for a couple weeks now, hasn't eaten in three weeks either. She has plenty of water and it's about 80 degrees in here. I think something is wrong but I don't know what... any advice is welcome!


It works better when you create your own thread for your topic. You'll get more views and responses that way.


----------

